# Original Incra jig question



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I just purchased the original Incra Jig and ran into a few problems which I mentioned in another post. I now have another issue that hopefully someone with the original jig can answer. On the instructional video they say that you can hold the jig in place with a clamp. I would rather use a couple of bolts and knobs but I'm not sure where to drill the holes in the table. Watching the video it seems that they never move the mounting board only the jig. If this is the case I was thinking about drilling the holes with the jig extended to the "0" mark or possibly the mark before "0". I would make the hole a little oblong to give it a little wiggle room. Does this sound reasonable? If so is there a need to be able to move the jig all the way to the back of the table? I'm thinking that the only use for that would be if I wanted to put a dado in the center of a wider board since anything farther than the jig can be set at would be for rough work only. It doesn't seem that the jig settings could accurately be expanded further than the intended 7". To get the extra depth I would drill a second hole. I have marked on the attached photo the first hole as "A" and the second proposed hole as "B" and the distance that I could go back as 7"


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know, don't have an Incra jig, and never used one. But, if I had one, and needed information like that, I would ask Incra.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I mounted mine to a piece of MDF and clamp that to the table.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Art,
You need to get acquainted with Mark Mueller the tech for Incra, you will have lots of questions as you learn to use the jig and Mark is extremely good at giving help. Find his direct phone number at Incra's web site. You have a great product and will really enjoy learning how to use it. 

Jerry Bowen
Colorado City, TX


----------

